# Plum Creek Lease Prices Go Up Again...



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 18, 2008)

They increased over $600 a year on this contract..this is two years in a row for cost increases on our club.

Anybody else?


----------



## Plumcreekhunter (Feb 18, 2008)

what county are you in?


----------



## scambooger (Feb 18, 2008)

mine went up as well in heard county


----------



## dixie (Feb 19, 2008)

Not yet, but I've been looking for it the last two years


----------



## epox (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep ours in Quitman ounty went up as well .  Funny ours went from a little over 8 to 10 an acre.  Go to their website and look at Mississippi and Arkansas property of theirs.  It's going for 4.50 to 5.50 and acre.  Makes you wonder why georgia is so high.  Demand I guess.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 19, 2008)

Plumcreekhunter said:


> what county are you in?



Twiggs county, ours is now at $10.51 per acre.


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 20, 2008)

Turning into a rich man's game.


----------



## 30-06 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Lease Increases*

Dust off your wallet gentlemen. Plum Creek leases are increasing an average of 6-8% every year to cover inflation and tax increases. This information came from Plum Creek and our club lease has done just that the last 5 years in a row. When we questioned it, we were told that there is a waiting list as long as you are tall of people wanting to lease land, therfore; if we dont like it, they will lease it to someone else. Dont forget the new camp, trailer and food plot fees too. Check the PC web site. Every tract of land that PC has for lease is taken.
The sad part is that all of the timber companies are a tight-nit group and will do the same when they see PC charge it and us paying it. They have a monopoly, have us over a barrel and there is nothing that we can do about it.!!!
The final question will be how much are we willing to pay before crying uncle and throwing in the towel.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Feb 28, 2008)

*Plum fool creek*

Remember me, Iam back,Plum creek will be gone from GA in 5-10 years, they cant take the tax increases here in GA, they own land all over, and will be selling off there land due to taxs here,They will roll the cost over to us as long as you keep giving them the money, they are laughing up there sleeves all the way to the bank, QUIT LEASING FROM THEM, Let them get stuck with this land a couple of times, and they might see the light,Dont complain and then turn around and pay your lease !!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 28, 2008)

tommy jacobs said:


> Remember me, Iam back,Plum creek will be gone from GA in 5-10 years, they cant take the tax increases here in GA, they own land all over, and will be selling off there land due to taxs here,They will roll the cost over to us as long as you keep giving them the money, they are laughing up there sleeves all the way to the bank, QUIT LEASING FROM THEM, Let them get stuck with this land a couple of times, and they might see the light,Dont complain and then turn around and pay your lease !!!!



IF this is truly a "flow through charge" we should be more upset with the government of Georgia and it's politicians for these costs and not Plum Creek for passing it on.


----------



## Georgia Boy48 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good land in Calhoun and Randolph  county can go as high as $32.00 per acre  just regular land with no food plots or creeks and alot of open land starts at $15.00 per acre.


----------



## Timberdawg (Mar 2, 2008)

Land taxes in GA have made it very difficult for timber companies or private landowners to justify growing trees.  If the trend continues wildlife will suffer from the loss of habitat when people look for other options to make a profit from the land i.e. row crops and strip malls.


----------

